# New Cover Art: Angel Exterminatus by Graham McNeill



## Lord of the Night

Another fantastic piece of artwork from Heresy artist Neil Roberts, this time for the coming novel _Angel Exterminatus_ by Graham McNeill.




























Those Eldar are doomed, hehehe. And Perturabo looks great, as does Fulgrim. Can't wait for more on this novel.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

The armour certainly look Chaosy on the Emperor's Child, and the collection of skulls speaks for itself on Perturabo. Sweet deal, can't wait for this to be read.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

You beat me to it, but nonetheless, it looks awesome - I can't wait to read this novel.


----------



## Tywin Lannister

Poor Eldar, always the fall guys...


----------



## Chaosveteran

great cover!


----------



## DeathJester921

Looks amazing. Is it just me, or does Fulgrims face in that last picture look a bit... weird?


----------



## ckcrawford

Fulgrim does look weird. It also seems that Perturabo hasn't been warped yet.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Man...I am not digging that cover at all. I guess I've just gotten spoiled by Jon Sullivan's work lately with all his Space Marine Battles cover.


----------



## kwak76

I take this is part of the Horus Heresy but how does this involve the Eldars?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> Man...I am not digging that cover at all. I guess I've just gotten spoiled by Jon Sullivan's work lately with all his Space Marine Battles cover.


Really? Because this cover has thrown me into an internal struggle over who I like more. Sullivan or Roberts. Both are fantastic but only one can be my favourite, and this cover has called Sullivan into question.

Hopefully we'll see Sullivan's next cover art for _The Siege of Castellax_ soon and he can blow this one out of the water, or the cover for _Angel Exterminatus_ will be superior.


LotN


----------



## Doelago

Not really a fan of it, but I am digging the title of the book.


----------



## Cowlicker16

I really like it, could have done with a little bigger Fulgrim but still awesome


----------



## Tywin Lannister

Do we know what the book is about, out of interest?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tywin Lannister said:


> Do we know what the book is about, out of interest?


Fulgrim is planning to build something he calls the Angel Exterminatus. He mentioned it would be some kind of city, and he is going to use an entire planet's worth of crystal just to make it.

Considering what he is building it as a momument to, take a guess, its not surprising that the Eldar will want to stop him.


LotN


----------



## Tywin Lannister

Lord of the Night said:


> Fulgrim is planning to build something he calls the Angel Exterminatus. He mentioned it would be some kind of city, and he is going to use an entire planet's worth of crystal just to make it.
> 
> Considering what he is building it as a momument to, take a guess, its not surprising that the Eldar will want to stop him.
> LotN


Cheers

Sounds grandiose and self-indulgent - that'll be Fulgrim then! Not sure I like the Eldar's chances there...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tywin Lannister said:


> Cheers
> 
> Sounds grandiose and self-indulgent - that'll be Fulgrim then! Not sure I like the Eldar's chances there...


They'll be throwing a lot at this. They even abducted Ferrus Manus before he died to try and warn him about it, he didn't heed it of course. Whatever the Angel Exterminatus is, its enough for the Eldar to really get involved and sacrifice a lot of themselves.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster

Where have you gained this information LotN?  Well then its nice to see the connection between Feet of Iron, Fulgrim and The Reflection Crack'd!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Just received some new and very welcome info about a character in the book. Spoilers below.



Captain Forrix from _Storm of Iron_ will appear in the book, as a green recruit. But still it'll be good to see Forrix again, I really wish he'd survived _Storm of Iron_.



LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Just received some new and very welcome info about a character in the book. Spoilers below.
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Forrix from _Storm of Iron_ will appear in the book, as a green recruit. But still it'll be good to see Forrix again, I really wish he'd survived _Storm of Iron_.
> 
> 
> 
> LotN


I hope it's nothing more than a cameo.


----------



## Svartmetall

DeathJester921 said:


> Looks amazing. Is it just me, or does Fulgrims face in that last picture look a bit... weird?


And here's why; if you look really close, you can see who's really possessing Fulgrim:


----------



## DeathJester921

Svartmetall said:


> And here's why; if you look really close, you can see who's really possessing Fulgrim:


Yup, I see it now. Amazing how we weren't able to see that. Its so obvious now that you put the pictures side by side. Good find


----------



## Chaosveteran

Lord of the Night said:


> Really? Because this cover has thrown me into an internal struggle over who I like more. Sullivan or Roberts. Both are fantastic but only one can be my favourite, and this cover has called Sullivan into question.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see Sullivan's next cover art for _The Siege of Castellax_ soon and he can blow this one out of the water, or the cover for _Angel Exterminatus_ will be superior.
> 
> 
> LotN


the cover for the siege of castellax is out...check it out:









both are pretty great IMO


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Svartmetall said:


> And here's why; if you look really close, you can see who's really possessing Fulgrim:


Then this means that the Angel Exterminatus is in fact the first Pizza Planet store in the galaxy...

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Blacksword72

Lord of the Night said:


> Just received some new and very welcome info about a character in the book. Spoilers below.
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Forrix from _Storm of Iron_ will appear in the book, as a green recruit. But still it'll be good to see Forrix again, I really wish he'd survived _Storm of Iron_.
> 
> 
> 
> LotN


I DON'T foul traitor to the Emperor's DECREE!!! Sent back to your foul gods that you serve by our Holy Brothers of the Imperial Fists,,,,GLORY TO ROGAL DORN and Him on earth....(I really need to talk again with my thearpists...it's just not working:laugh::laugh:......)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Chaosveteran said:


> the cover for the siege of castellax is out...check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are pretty great IMO


........ :shok:

That is a Daemon Prince. An Iron Warriors Daemon Prince...

Oh how could I have ever doubted Jon Sullivan. That is one of his best yet, and it means that Siege will have a Daemon Prince character. *Awesome*! :grin: :grin:


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford

IRON WARRIORS!!! ITS JUST SO BEAUTIFUL!!! IM GOING TO JIZZ IN MY PANTS!!!

I agree though, Fulgrim looks like a creeper in the background.


----------



## ckcrawford

Lord of the Night said:


> Fulgrim is planning to build something he calls the Angel Exterminatus. He mentioned it would be some kind of city, and he is going to use an entire planet's worth of crystal just to make it.
> 
> Considering what he is building it as a momument to, take a guess, its not surprising that the Eldar will want to stop him.
> 
> 
> LotN


I wonder if this is related to the "Cursus of Alganar." It seems interesting that the Iron Warriors would be fighting two fronts against the Eldar.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ckcrawford said:


> I wonder if this is related to the "Cursus of Alganar." It seems interesting that the Iron Warriors would be fighting two fronts against the Eldar.


Interesting idea. If the Battle of Tallarn is featured, I imagine the lore would have to be re-worked (or elaborated upon) to include the Emperor's Children and Fulgrim's plot.


----------



## forkmaster

ckcrawford said:


> I wonder if this is related to the "Cursus of Alganar." It seems interesting that the Iron Warriors would be fighting two fronts against the Eldar.


What is this "Cursus of Alganar" you speak of?


----------



## MidnightSun

ckcrawford said:


> Fulgrim looks like a creeper in the background.


You expected otherwise? 

The Cursus making an appearance would be frickin' awesome. I'd read that.

Midnight


----------



## ckcrawford

forkmaster said:


> What is this "Cursus of Alganar" you speak of?


Well its what the Iron Warriors were running around and doing before the Walls of Terra. Or at least what it seems to me.

A strategically unimportant world, Tallarn was invaded by the Iron Warriors. It was virus bombed and made basically impossible to fight accept through the use of vehicals. Made it the largest tank battle in history. 

The Iron Warriors were fighting on this planet for the Cursus of Alganar that was buried within its sands. 

The Cursus of Alganar is one of the three ancient gateways of the gods. It seems like it was an infinite portal for an infinite amount of daemons to jump through.

What happened was that the Eldar and Imperial Guard joined forces and forced them out.

The Cursus of Alganar was burried with a bunch of Eldar Devices protecting it.


----------



## cranvill

very nice artwork here and i can see these books getting a lot of new armys built lol.


----------



## gen.ahab

ckcrawford said:


> I agree though, Fulgrim looks like a creeper in the background.


Yes, well considering it is Fulgrim and what he is building with all this crystal could just as easily be a giant crystalline dick as a city, job well done Mr. Artist. 

I really like the picture and I am happy to see that the Iron Warriors are getting some love. I think my favorite part would be Perturabo's angry face hammer.


----------

